# Help with identifying the sex of Turquoise Jewels



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I have two turquoise jewels, each about 2 inches and was wondering if anyone could help identify the sex of them. I am hoping they are male and female. I have a bunch of pictures below (sorry for the poor quality). They are getting along very well for now, so I have hopes of them pairing in the future.

The one I think might be male tends to hang out under a rock. "He" is slightly thinner than the other, but has slightly brighter turqoiuse spots on his sides. Here are pictures of "Him". (So far I call this one Jewelius Cesar)



















The one I think is a female is a little more robust, and a little more outgoing. Here are pictures of "Her". (And of course the other being Jewelius Cesar, this one is called Cleopatra)




























So anyone have any thoughts on sex of these fish?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

So I am thinking I got it backwards. The one who tends to hang out in the cave is turning a very bright red and staying to the cave mostly. The other is brighter blue and hangs out in the cave at times together with the redder one, but comes out quite often. I have not noticed any agression at all between the two. I am concerned that they are becoming more seclusive and the cave one did not come out to eat the blood worm treat this morning. Is that just that they are mating? They seem a little small/young (about 2 inches) and I just put them in there together a day and a half ago, so I am surprised if they are pairing up already. Ammonia and nitrites are zero, nitrates are well below 20 PPM, temperature is 78 F.

I have not had Jewels since I was a child (actually they were my first cichlids), but have kept many many other cichlids since. These two are acting rather differently than other cichlids and I am getting a little worried. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice from anyone with more recent experience...

Thanks!


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello Whisperer,

Looking at the top photo, I'd say the fish on the left is a female and the one on the right is a male. Males tend to possess a less elongate head profile and a more pronounced forehead.

When all else fails, the fish that lays the eggs is generally the female.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

